# Small Queensland Towns for Visitor



## dcb30 (Oct 23, 2016)

I am a very inexperienced traveller but am determined to make it to Oz in the somewhat near future. I do not want to do too much of the usual tourist stuff, but would rather spend most of my time in a small town, eating where the locals eat, seeing day-to-day life, walking around at lot, etc. What would be a good, safe town to visit, say somewhere north of Brisbane? I'm from a small U.S. Gulf Coast town and not at all used to large cities. Thanks!


----------



## Bon Miane (Mar 11, 2017)

Cooroy on the northern end of the Sunshine Coast. Bundaberg. Longreach. Not the prettiest towns we have but aren't full of tourists and are fairly good examples of our lifestyle, in rural areas.


----------



## Alice8 (Mar 28, 2017)

Noosa is the best town in that area. It was my favorite, but it's not the cheapest. If you like good food and beautiful beaches, you should go!


----------

